# Dogs. I have a dog, do you?



## Big Don (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw this article about Peru offering the Obama family a dog and wondered, how many of you have dogs.
We always had dogs when I was growing up, usually German Shepherds. These days I have a Queensland Heeler, he is the fetchingest damn dog I have ever seen. He is ferociously protective, but, I am afraid of the burglar smart enough to ask "Where's the ball?" because at that point, I'd lose everything except the dog and the ball...


----------



## Big Don (Nov 10, 2008)

Just for the record, that Peruvian beast is the ugliest dog I have ever seen.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Nov 10, 2008)

One dog and two cats, but one of the cats thinks he's a dog.

The dog is a border collie-corgie mix which means he is a good size dog with legs half the normal size for his body.

The orange cat comes when you call him, greets you at the front door, and is generally dog-like.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 10, 2008)

One Pomeranian, three pugs, and a ginger cat who thinks he's a pug. He lies down the the pugs, all of whom are elders, and grooms them each night.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2008)

Shepherd/Rotty mix that came with the wife.  (Don't tell her -- but I may have married her just to get the dog!   )  Only thing is... he thinks that, number 1, people exist solely to pet and feed him, and number 2, that he's a lap dog.  A 98 pound lap dog is NOT something you want to deal with!


----------



## crushing (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a German Shorthaired Pointer.  She gets real jealous of the kids when they sit on my lap.  She try to get between us and push them away.  She does even does it with my Thinkpad.  She does make for a good place to me to set my book when I'm reading though.  I thought she was the largest lap dog, but she weighs less than 98 pounds.  Oh well, maybe she is the second largest lap dog.


----------



## MJS (Nov 11, 2008)

My wife and I rescued a Shepherd/Husky mix.  He's tan like a Shep., his face looks Husky and he has those baby blue eyes.  He's our 'son' and he is the best dog I've ever had.  And yes, he struts around like the king too. LOL!  We spoil him, but he's worth it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 11, 2008)

As a kid growing up we had dogs. A 215 lb St. Bernard that was murdered by unknowns for reasons unknown. A Samoyed. Boston Terriers and a Boston Terrier Heinz 57 mixed mix. 
Right now I wouldn't mind a dog but I would definitely endeavor to train it well for behavior and functional purposes as well as a companion. 
I also like cats and have had a couple of long haired variety... one was all white and the other pure black (no white anywhere). 

Honestly, I've always wanted to have a member of the weasel family... namely a striped skunk (descented of course  )... I knew a lady that had two and they were awesome pets.


----------



## bostonbomber (Nov 11, 2008)

One pug.  Love them, they are small dogs with the behavior of a sweet big dog.  They're really robust too, built like a miniature ox!


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 11, 2008)

One 105 lb labrador who, at two years old, is still acting like a puppy.

Do they ever grow out of this?


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 11, 2008)

I've got a Siberian Husky by the name of Sky.  Got him from a rescue organization and he's the greatest dog I've ever had.  Too smart for his own good, young at heart and always ready to play.  I love to hook him up to my bike and have him take me for a run.

One time I did this when there was on eof those police radar signs that tell you hyow fats you're going.  I let him pull me (235lbs) all out and we hit 21 miles an hour at a flat out sprint 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Kacey (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Lab mutt from a shelter - he looks like someone took a Golden Retriever and dipped it in black dye - but I'm really not sure what he's mixed with.


----------



## Nomad (Nov 11, 2008)

We've got a spaniel/lab mix (by Google, called a "Spanador", which sounds quite mighty to me).  She's almost 2 years old, loves to play, can run for miles and miles, and is great with the kids.  A guard dog she's not, though she will bark once or twice if someone's at the door.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 11, 2008)

One cat and two dogs.  Except the cat thinks he is a dog or is it that the dogs think they are cats?  Not sure really.

One dog is 10 he is a lhaso apso crossed with a shitzu his name is Walter, we rescued him from a shelter my daughter was volunteering at when he was 7.  He is a sweety.

Then we have a bug.  His name is bug.  He is a *b*oston terrier p*ug* cross, hence the name.  Plus he has buggy eyes and well..he is a bug, always bugging you to play.  He is 2 and a real sweetie.


----------



## newy085 (Nov 11, 2008)

Got a Lab x Golden Retriever, and a Lab x English Pointer. Ones pure white and the other pure black, they look good together. There are really well trained, to the point I don't use a lead to walk them anymore.

Only problem the destroy anything they get their mouth around. Had a steel rake that I left out of the shed. Got home and it was mangled I think they actually ate some of it).


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a yellow lab, Marley, who I love like a child.   Here is a picure of My wife, Marley and me at a FIDELCO walk.


----------



## grydth (Nov 11, 2008)

I voted for Obama. and hope he at least gets the benefit of the doubt.... but he is _not _getting Coal, my Black Lab. Sorry, but he'll have to make due with the Peruvian creature.


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 11, 2008)

HK phooey,

Hmmmm, maybe you're a fan of "Marley and Me"?

I never read the book but I can't wait for the movie this Xmas. Now that I'm in the club of lab owners I will be able to relate!


----------



## Big Don (Nov 11, 2008)

Nomad said:


> We've got a spaniel/lab mix (by Google, called a "Spanador", which sounds quite mighty to me).


Spanador beats Cockapoo by a mile...


----------



## Big Don (Nov 11, 2008)

There is this guy that comes into the store where I work about twice a week. He trains seeing eye dogs. Everytime he comes in wearing a different colored vest, and the dog is attired to match.


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 11, 2008)

Does this count?


----------



## Lisa (Nov 12, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Spanador beats Cockapoo by a mile...



My daughter wants to get a shitzu cross poodle so she can tell everyone she has a shitpoo!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2008)

tsdclaflin said:


> One dog and two cats, but one of the cats thinks he's a dog.



Heh, same here!

I notice the "mutts like me" comment got a lot of positive attention.


----------



## Drac (Nov 12, 2008)

6 cats, no dogs...Wife brought home a dog from a shelter back when we had 4 cats, and they got along great...However it bonded with my wife instantly to the point it growled when her daughter came over and tried to hug Mom, and it wasn't too crazy about me either..We had to return it and advide the staff that this was a one person dog...


----------

